# New kitten hissing at older cats!



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

ive just introduced a 13 week old kitten to my two older cats. It's only been a day and I know it's very Early on but the kitten isn't helping things by hissing and growling at any big cat he sees. He's also trying to be the dominant cat, making himself big, if he would just do the flop! Things would be so much better. 

The female cat is very accepting and just wants to be friends! the male cat made it very clear that he wasn't impressed at first meeting,but now is slowly coming around but things deteriorate when little boy kitten fluffs up and lets out Such a deep growl so naturally big male swears back!!! 

Anyone been in this situation? X


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

A kitten I sent off recently was hissing at the residents on arrival, no fighting so they left them to it and all were cuddling the next day.
Hopefully things settle down quickly for you, the boys might need a slower intro.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats Kate on having the gorgeous Rupert home with you 

As you know I've never done slow intro's with either bringing Seb or Roman home, just let them get on with it, I don't have any experience with the new addition hissing etc, just that Seb hated Roman when I brought him home for the first 2 weeks, Seb would hiss right in his face, Ro would just sit there not bothered. They then become best buddies  

As you say it's only early days, I'm sure things will settle down soon and they'll sort out between them who is top cat. 

Sorry I couldn't be of much help xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Things are much improved from just a few hours ago  I've found when Rupert hisses at the big cats , I hiss back :001_tongue: He stops immediately and millie was able to get close enough to lick him. 

He's gaining confidence and strutting about the house like he owns the place. Never go by what you see at the breeders for 13 Weeks


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news :thumbup: xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds as though the intros might just take a little longer than with Milo & Millie. This is all very normal and such early days! Might be worth doing a few intro techniques such as positive re-enforcement and distraction (like you hissing at him). When either Vivi or Luna were hissing at each other I clap to pull their attention away from each other then use food/toys.

Rupert sounds like a little character


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Give him time. He's probably quite confused and stressed being in a new environment etc. New smells, noises, people and cats!

I know Bea was really shy when I brought her home, and she didn't like Dante one bit. She hissed and growled at him, whereas he was his usual silly self and just walked right up to her (and got a swipe or two for it). But after a day or two they calmed down and now they get on fine! I'd just give him time


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

When we first got Quinn she would hiss at Sheldon when ever he came close to her after a couple of days she gave up and they are best friends now, I wouldn't worry about it to much. 

However Quinn is very cleaver and worked out that if she hisses at Sheldon he backs off so she now uses this when he is being a pain in her butt.


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Dizzy did this with Fenix, luckily Fenix didn't react but I did have to distract Dizzy a few times. They settled down after a few days.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Hissing is an instinctive response. Most newborn kittens hiss long before their eyes are open. I think this is why most secure adult cats take virtually no notice of a hissing baby. It just shows that perhaps Rupert is not as confident as he appears. I expect he will soon settle in with the other cats when he realises they are no threat to him.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> However Quinn is very cleaver and worked out that if she hisses at Sheldon he backs off so she now uses this when he is being a pain in her butt.


Bree does this to Jaime! I was worried at first when she started doing it but now I know it's just her way of saying "b**ger off and stop annoying me"


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hissing is a form of communication and expression. His whole world has just been turned upside down. He has no idea what has happened to him or the life he has led up until now. The people he knew, his litter mates his mama, all gone, just like that.

He is surrounded by strange people, strange cats and strange smells.

Let him hiss if it helps him cope. His hissing isn't hurting anyone and it helps him feel better.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone things are slowly improving. Rupert seems to only hiss at Millie now if Milo has recently hissed at him. He's starting to realise Millie isn't a threat and quite a good snuggle partner.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Awwwww so sweet xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely photo


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks like a huge improvement, gorgeous family you have there :001_wub:


----------



## Mum (Jul 30, 2013)

Aww they're all so cute, I think the fact that they're cuddling like that so soon is a great sign!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

No hissing today!! :thumbup1: 


Well, except when I brought out the evil Hoover. Rupert ran as fast as iHis little legs could go and Millie doesn't like that Mr Hoover at all!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> No hissing today!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Well, except when I brought out the evil Hoover. Rupert ran as fast as iHis little legs could go and Millie doesn't like that Mr Hoover at all!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Fantastic news :thumbup1:

I've only ever known one cat to not care about the hoover and that was my Tim  he wouldn't budge, had to hoover around him


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh bless, it's great that there's so much improvement so soon


----------

